# NJ Transit humor



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 17, 2019)

This morning, NJT had placed one of its periodic paper newsletters on the train seats. The main headline was (I am not making this up):

"Four Decades of Service, Customers First"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2019)

Funny stuff Patty!
Our Jersey and ex-Jerseyite Members ( including ex-Employees) will get the Irony in this, but believe it or not there are other Transportation Agencies that are just as poorly run and Managed that put out similar Propaganda. ( among them in my personal expierence Washington DC's WMATA and Austin's Cap Metro!!)


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> This morning, NJT had placed one of its periodic paper newsletters on the train seats. The main headline was (I am not making this up):
> 
> "Four Decades of Service, Customers First"



LMAO!!!!


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 19, 2019)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> This morning, NJT had placed one of its periodic paper newsletters on the train seats. The main headline was (I am not making this up):
> 
> "Four Decades of Service, Customers First"


Customers first. The train follows. The customers walk faster than the train so it never hits them.


----------



## sttom (Aug 3, 2019)

I thought NJ Transit's slogan was "enjoy the journey, should there be one"? Or did my family back east steer me wrong?


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 3, 2019)

Now, understand they did this on a Wednesday during the summer when schools are out and people are starting to go on vacation. So there probably isn't as much crowding and level of ridership that would raise the "snark" factor.... Had they did this on a Monday after Labor Day when the schools are in session and everyone is back from work.....


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, actually, I'm the only person I've ever seen even look at the printed newsletter. Most people sit on it, throw it on the floor, or just ignore it in general. So by the end of the day, it is just a pile of trash on the floor of all the trains, creating an eyesore and a slipping hazard.


----------

